# Nichts, absolut nichts



## Buterfly (11 Juli 2008)

​


----------



## AHAB (11 Juli 2008)

Cool .. wenn´s mal wieder länger dauert ....


----------



## Siralos (11 Juli 2008)

Ich unterstütze das Absolute Nichts:


----------



## Tokko (11 Juli 2008)

Da weiß man wenigstens mit was man es zu tun hat das "Absolute Nichts"

Besten Dank.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------

